# What is this little speaker cable for?



## JohnJSal

This came with the case I just bought (Rosewill Challenger), but I'm not sure if I can use it anywhere on my motherboard.

Thanks.

Edit: The case manual calls it a "Buzzer."


----------



## JLuchinski

Every motherboard has audible beep codes that can notify you of any issues during POST. You install this on the headers where you connect your power and reset button, every time you restart or turn your computer on you will more then likely hear one short beep just so you know it's working if you do decide to connect it.


----------



## JohnJSal

JLuchinski said:


> Every motherboard has audible beep codes that can notify you of any issues during POST. You install this on the headers where you connect your power and reset button, every time you restart or turn your computer on you will more then likely hear one short beep just so you know it's working if you do decide to connect it.



Thanks! And I guess that explains a long-standing question I had about my original build 4 years again (and my recent upgrade as well). I never heard any beeps like I thought I was supposed to, but my case didn't come with this wire!


----------



## G80FTW

JohnJSal said:


> Thanks! And I guess that explains a long-standing question I had about my original build 4 years again (and my recent upgrade as well). I never heard any beeps like I thought I was supposed to, but my case didn't come with this wire!



Yup. That is actually the whole speaker itself  

A while back I had my speaker nearly catch fire in my old AMD setup.  Still not sure what caused it, but for some reason it smoked up the whole room and scared me to death when I opened the computer up I could find nothing wrong until I followed the smell of burned wire and found my speaker wire melted.  Checked the polarity and it was all hooked up right.  My motherboard must have flipped out.


----------



## strollin

In the past, all computer cases had a speaker that connected to the motherboard.  Heck, my first few computers only had the case speaker as sound cards hadn't come along yet.

I'm not sure exactly when or why it happened but newer cases seem to be leaving out the speaker.  As others have said, when there is a problem that occurs prior to when the display is initialized, the only output the system has to communicate with you is beep codes via that speaker so it can be useful in that situation.


----------



## Darren

Yeah I have the same speaker in my Challenger. Gives a reassuring beep whenever my computer boots. Some find it annoying but I like to hear it.


----------

